# HDR Landscape Shot



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey,

Thoughts on this one?  This is made up of 7 exposures auto-bracketed 3, 2 1 +/-.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice.  I like this!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 17, 2012)

Interesting, I like it too but I feel it could use a little sharpening/contrast.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 17, 2012)

SWEEEEET!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 17, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Interesting, I like it too but I feel it could use a little sharpening/contrast.


Yeap! Don't know much about HDR, but this one looks really soft.


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2012)

More better!......but the sun is still blown-out and distracting.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 17, 2012)

The second one looks much better


----------



## Infidel (Jun 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> More better!......but the sun is still blown-out and distracting.


The sun is the ultimate specular highlight, is it not?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2012)

Infidel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > More better!......but the sun is still blown-out and distracting.
> ...



Not to me.  It's a big washed-out sparklie thing that, even though I know the subject is the bench, is a complete killer for me.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 17, 2012)

Your takes are interesting.  I intentionally left it softer because I think it has that painterly look and that's what I really wanted for this image.  I did try sharpening it, but immediately removed it because I felt that any sharpening made it look not painterly.  The edit up top looks ok, if that's what you want to go for but it's not really what I had in mind.  As far as the sun, I think, as it appears with the rays coming from it adds a lot to the shot.  It's not just a blob of blown out light.  There is some form there that just looks like the sun would look to you if you looked up in the sky on a similar day.  To me anyway.  It's all so subjective!

Thanks for the comments Guys!

Danny


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with having the sun in the photo. I love to shoot directly into the sun it makes for an interesting shot. You actually can see a photo how it would actually look if you were there because lets face it we can not  look directly into the sun for a long period of time.

For your composition I would have moved more to the left and got more of the  bench seat part in so the bench was welcoming and then the sun would have been showing through more of the tree than off to the side. 

My thought is that you need to add some warmth to the image. It would make it more inviting I think. Also push the reds, yellows and blues a bit. Something like this


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks good, vip.  I actually had these same colors in the image but ended up toning them down.  Maybe I went too far originally and then came back too far.  Now that I see it again, I like it.  Thanks!

Danny


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm with you Danny, I prefer it softer as in your original and I like VIP's increase in warmth.  I don't think the sun is "blown", it's pretty much how you'd see it and the rays are cool.  My edit made it too cool looking, almost harsh.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 18, 2012)

Danny I am not pro when it comes to this however I do think I have a good understanding of HDR but more so light and colors. Warm colors will usually make a person feel welcomed where cool colors will do the opposite. Its not fair to say everyone but many folks fall into that category of clinging to warm colors. So when doing landscapes in the summer last thing you want to do is make it look like winter and the golden hour is the best time to do these types of photos as you get all those golden yellows, oranges and reds. Don't be afraid to push those colors especially when they are already in the scene. When I did the adjustment I did not add to what was not there I just enhanced it. The sun will look better more yellow than white.

Cool picture and hope I have helped you just a bit!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 18, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Danny I am not pro when it comes to this however I do think I have a good understanding of HDR but more so light and colors. Warm colors will usually make a person feel welcomed where cool colors will do the opposite. Its not fair to say everyone but many folks fall into that category of clinging to warm colors. So when doing landscapes in the summer last thing you want to do is make it look like winter and the golden hour is the best time to do these types of photos as you get all those golden yellows, oranges and reds. Don't be afraid to push those colors especially when they are already in the scene. When I did the adjustment I did not add to what was not there I just enhanced it. The sun will look better more yellow than white.
> 
> Cool picture and hope I have helped you just a bit!



Good stuff.  Thanks for your help!

Danny


----------



## Mendoza (Jun 19, 2012)

I have nothing to offer critique-wise other than to agree that the image looks better softer, and a tad warmer without over-saturating it.  (Sure, I wonder what the same scene would've looked like from slightly different angles but the same could be said for any shot where perspective and composition are crucial.) 

Part of the reason I have no critique is that I've been staring at your picture for at least 5 minutes, and it's pretty damn stellar.  This is a very congruous, inviting image.  Well done.


----------

